# Are Sx-lasts missing out?



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Something interested I've observed in sx- last types is that they seem more truly content with a stable lifestyle. Even though I know a stable lifestyle is the best thing for me financially, I long to have a regular amount of change in my life to spice things up. But being a sp-first type makes me very interested in money but I want to use that money to travel the world and just go on an adventure.


----------

